# Wie tragt Frau einen GoPro Chesty?



## Waldkatze (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche Rat. Schon seit längerem überlege ich mir eine GoPro anzuschaffen. Für den anstehenden Urlaub auf La Palma, haben sich gute Geister gefunden, die mir die Sachen leihen. Juchuu, die Freude war groß. Doch nach der 1. Ernüchterung - stimmt, die hat ja gar kein Display. (Nein, ich besitze kein Smartphone oder die App zur Übertragung) folgte die 2. Ernüchterung: Mittig auf dem Sternum plaziert, quetscht es die Brust ab. Definitiv nicht bequem. Bislang hat mich aber weder die Alternative oberhalb noch unterhalb, wirklich überzeugt. Wie macht ihr das denn so?
Für hilfreiche Tips und Erfahrungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Groetjes, Verena


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Februar 2015)

Haber selbst keine GoPro, aber schon öfters mal die von Kumpels "getragen"... entweder auf dem Helm oder am Lenker... Interessant fand ich auch unter dem Sattel, mit Blick nach hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (6. Februar 2015)

Da zu den Leihgaben nur 1 Chesty gehört und ein vorhandenes Klebe-Halter für den Helm, sind meine Möglichkeiten begrenzt. Leider ist mein 661 Helm nicht Halter-tauglich. Und am Lenker haut das Garmin immer schon ab, da der Lenker konisch ist. Am Vorbau geht leider auch nicht, da meine neue Gabel noch nicht gekürzt, sondern nur gespacert ist. 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Nachricht.


----------



## Warnschild (7. Februar 2015)

Wenn's nur kurzfristig ist, würde ich versuchen, die oberen beiden Gurte zusammen zu binden, bspw. mit einem Klettband oder so, damit sie mittig nur einen ergeben. Das dürfte dann weniger unbequem sein. Oder falls möglich, sie mehrfach verdrehen.


----------



## Waldkatze (18. Februar 2015)

Die Variante sie oberhalb des Sternum zu tragen, erscheint mir mittlerweile auch am sinnvollsten. Die Riemen am originalen GoPro Chesty lassen sich ausreichend kurz einstellen. Mittlerweile bin ich von La Palma wieder zurück (daher hat es auch mit der Antwort länger gedauert), aber wäre soooo gern noch dort geblieben. Letztendlich habe ich die GoPro dort gar nicht benutzt, da es in Ermangelung eines Smartphones zu ungewiß war, ob der Winkel stimmt, etc. und alles irgendwie zu viel Aufwand war.
Außerdem hat mich das Lavafeld von 1949 magisch über den Lenker hin, angezogen und ich war froh, daß nur die Hände den Kontaktpunkt zum Boden herstellten. Ich bin schon oft auf die Hände gefallen, aber im Gegensatz zu weichem Waldboden, waren Lavabrocken noch mal ne ganz eigene Erfahrung. Wäre die GoPro am Start gewesen, hätte das im besten Fall zu einer fetten Sternumprellung geführt und ein neues Gehäuse bedeutet. 
Doch hier in AC ist ja wieder weicher Waldboden und viel Modder, da wird demnächst mal in Ruhe mit der Kamera experimentiert.


----------

